# The Force Is Strong With This One



## smoke665 (Apr 7, 2018)

Judge me by my size, do you?   Always two there are, no more, no less. A master and an apprentice.

Having a little fun and practice for an upcoming project. Three light set up. Key light was a 10 degree grid with barn doors, just off camera axis left. No diffusion (looking for a hard edge).  Fill was a large reflective umbrella at almost 90 degrees on right. Kicker was camera left rear with a snoot skimming the back of the head. In front on floor, was a white  reflector angled up to bring light in under the chin, and edge of hood. C&C and recommendations for the future appreciated.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 7, 2018)

Love it!  I don’t like the cut off eye, but there is only so much cooperation you can get from Man’s best friend.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 8, 2018)

Very nice image..........


----------



## Sil (Apr 8, 2018)

great !!


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 8, 2018)

espresso2x said:


> i like it ! )



Thank you



Gary A. said:


> Love it!  I don’t like the cut off eye, but there is only so much cooperation you can get from Man’s best friend.



Yeah that bummed me out as well. Actually wasn't  Sadie's fault as she is a perfect little model, sitting patiently. The burlap I used was the problem. It was very stiff and hard to position. Kept sliding off one way or the other.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 8, 2018)

espresso2x said:


> i like it ! )





Jeff15 said:


> Very nice image..........





Sil said:


> great !!



Thank you


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 8, 2018)

Couple more in the same series that I edited this morning that show the eyes (@Gary A.). One thing I've noticed (sorry I can't remember who told me this) is that I failed to keep enough light on them to prevent the pupils from opening so wide. Already have a note on my lighting plan to account for this in the future. I also have another snoot on order with a grid, as what I have just doesn't give me enough control. Lastly I somehow need to do a better job of fastening the burlap to keep it from sliding around. I also think that the Octabox with a grid might be a better choice for the fill. Learned a lot on this one.




no-image-available-grid.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## texxter (Apr 8, 2018)

Great series and thank you for sharing your approach!  Our pets deserve to be photographed well!


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 8, 2018)

texxter said:


> Great series and thank you for sharing your approach!  Our pets deserve to be photographed well!



Thank you. You mentioned something in a previous post about using a Fresnel lens, which started me thinking about using the gridded light as the key. I found out using highly directed light is difficult when you have any movement.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 8, 2018)

Just as good...............


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 8, 2018)

Good stuff!  Try pinning/affixing the cloth to Sadie's collar.


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 8, 2018)

Good shots, but the last two are very very good.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 8, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> Good shots, but the last two are very very good.



Thank you. My inhouse "critic", favored the first. LOL


----------



## tirediron (Apr 8, 2018)

Great set Smoke; really creative concept.  How many biscuits did that cost you?


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 8, 2018)

A very wise looking one indeed.

Nicely done.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 8, 2018)

tirediron said:


> Great set Smoke; really creative concept.  How many biscuits did that cost you?



Thank you. 1st setup learning for a future project. Sadie may is such a sweet heart, attention for her is more important then treats. She wants to be in the middle of everything, so being the model works just fine for her.



zombiesniper said:


> A very wise looking one indeed.
> 
> Nicely done.



Thank you. Mom calls her Sadie-Wan Kanobi LOL


----------



## enezdez (Apr 14, 2018)

Love It!


----------

